# Drill Press Table plans



## yardjockey

Wood Issue 156 has a nice drill press table plan. I though I had the plan stashed somewhere. But that's what I get for thinking. As I am on fixed income, I'd rather ask for help than have to buy something I'm darned sure I will find in my "stash" as soon as the bought one shows up! Is there a respectable table plan for a drill press that I can find? Lemme know when you've got the time. Thanks --- EdP


----------



## LGC KX5 TC

if you just look on the internet at pics of them you can get the jist of it. i would think you wouldn't really need a plan just build it how you want.


----------



## yardjockey

Got it. Thanks --- EdP


----------



## Realcom

Here is one I found on line. Hope it helps.

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/Drill_Press_Table/


----------



## yardjockey

Thanks. Looks good. I saved the pdf file. --- EdP


----------



## jayman

Realcom said:


> Here is one I found on line. Hope it helps.
> 
> http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/Drill_Press_Table/


 good link bud i will be making one for my self:thumbsup:


----------



## JDBraddy

jayman said:


> good link bud i will be making one for my self:thumbsup:


Me Too! In fact finished mine today, Here's some pictures.....


----------



## jlhaslip

Take it to another level...

Easy.


----------



## Butch

JDBraddy said:


> Me Too! In fact finished mine today, Here's some pictures.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 15606
> 
> 
> View attachment 15607


nice job....:thumbsup:


----------



## Binder

Realcom said:


> Here is one I found on line. Hope it helps.
> 
> http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/Drill_Press_Table/


Thanks a lot for the site, I'm just in the process of needing to build one and these ideas will help a lot.

Richard


----------



## RLFX

I like it JD I'm going to build one of them as well !! thanx !


----------



## Pirate

I like flip stops on a drill press fence. That way, you can set 2 stops, and after using the first one, flip it out of the way for the next operation. I cut a t slot in the top of the fence, and the stops ride on top of the fence. On the drill press fence, I used Vega stops, as I had them.
On a miter gauge fence, I made the flip stop, and it works fine. Easy to make.


----------



## yardjockey

Here we have two sections of slat-board glued down to an MDF base with a center sacrificial board. 
5/16" hardware and toilet bolts hold the fence and stops in place. The fence is MDF and slat-board, too. 
The slapped-together drawers are far from heirloom quality, but quite serviceable. Hold-downs are in process. 
I fabricated the studs by broaching stove bolts into washers and sizing them for a tight-but-free fit in the slots.
This one's working pretty good for me.


----------



## Fishbucket

That looks great YJ :thumbsup:


----------



## BWSmith

Very nice work to all!


As a somewhat side note..........for some this may be of interest?Keep an eye out for old'ish,multi head DP's.Several co's made them.Generally associated w/metal fab work,but hey I'll use them for anything.Since the advent of CNC in metal world these old multi heads seem to be languishing.I've seen a cpl going for "pocket money"(2-400$).They require a little space,true.....but in the deal you'll get a terrific layout table/work station.Just sayin keep on the lookout,BW


----------



## jharris

I made mine out of some slot wall I got for free. All I have right now is a Delta bench top DP but this table makes it more versatile.

I too had to laminate the slot wall to some 3/4" MDF to make it rigid. 

The slot wall has wide slots so I had to grind opposite sides of large washers and JB Weld them to the fence and clamp bolts so I could tighten without them spinning.

The back fence interferes with the DP handle when I have the table set high so I made an auxiliary fence to use at the front of the table as needed.

I never use the two fences together as pictured.

I like the slat wall because it gives me multiple clamping locations.

Jeff


----------



## Aleo12023

Pretty cool stuff guys! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pirate

Those are a lot of nice looking dp tables.
One improvement on them, would be to use flip stops. Many times I want to drill a few holes in multiple parts, which requires 2 stops. With slide stops or clamp on stops, if you need to move 1 stop to drill the 2nd hole, you loose the set up.
I made some simple flip stops that ride in a t slot cut with a t slot cutter. An alum. t slot track would be nicer. 
Here's a picture.


----------

